# Levelng with Sand + Overseeding: Some Takeaways...



## tilsonturf (Aug 19, 2019)

On Labour Day weekend I undertook a sand leveling and overseed project on my 1k sq ft front lawn in Toronto.

And man it kicked my ***.

I documented the process in the vid below for anyone interested in watching - and below that are some takeaways that I also posted over on Reddit earlier today.

I saw @RozWeston's sand project (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=12660) last year but would also love to hear from anyone else (in Southern Ontario esp) who has also done this and what their experience was like.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD6rYYCauuI[/media]

*It's more work and took longer than I thought.* I knew it would be a lot of work but I was still surprised at how taxing this project was. Sand is heavy on it's own but also usually arrives somewhat wet. Moving it by hand is a grind. I would budget more hours/days than you think if you are planning to tackle a similar project.

*Scalping your lawn super short beforehand is key.* This made moving the sand so much easier.

*Those lawn level tools are legit.* For smaller lawns (like mine), a lawn level tool worked really well and made the job a lot easier. For me, this thing is a must-have for this project. I'd also argue a large broom is just as important for getting the sand below the existing canopy.

*Sun is your friend.* Obviously you don't want to do this in the heat of high summer but I think doing it on a sunny and warm day is important as it really helps the sand dry out once you get an initial spread in place. After that, moving it and letting it dry a few more times also helps (hence why this project takes more time than you think). Once I was happy with how I applied the sand manually, watering the sand in also helped work it down and expose the grass.

*Seed seems to be able to grow in sand* (I used Champion GQ)*.* Though I still put a thin soil/peat/compost layer down in some large bare areas to better guarantee germination and because I was unsure and didn't want to do all this work and not get any baby grass.

*It's scary.* You will have doubts and think you put too much down and that you killed your lawn. Conversely, it's surprising how well, and how quickly the grass bounces back.

*Waiting for seed to germinate that you've never seeded with before is torture.* It consumed my mind, had me constantly looking out the window and checking the weather app on my phone; and for a minute, even thinking _maybe_ I had a bad batch until baby grass finally emerged on the afternoon of day 5.

*Squirrels are the enemy of fall lawn renovations.* My home office looks out over my lawn and watching squirrels repeatedly dig up my fragile lawn while on work zoom calls is also torture.

*Your neighbours and your spouse will think you've lost your marbles.* But everyone here already knows that.


----------



## ggilmore (May 23, 2018)

I'm truly inspired by your post and the video. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: 
I did a very similar overseed with PRG on same size lot. I wish I would have sprayed clumping fescue and leveled with sand. I too use a Wizz Spreader and really don't like it.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I did a sand topdress on 6,500 sqft over labor day. It is definitely a lot of work by hand. My lawn just stopped looking like absolute crap. Hoping by next weekend it will looks semi good again.


----------



## tilsonturf (Aug 19, 2019)

ggilmore said:


> I'm truly inspired by your post and the video. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:
> I did a very similar overseed with PRG on same size lot. I wish I would have sprayed clumping fescue and leveled with sand. I too use a Wizz Spreader and really don't like it.


@ggilmore thanks! There's always next year. I didn't get all the fescue out so it's a bit of a half measure but hopefully enough of an improvement that I don't feel like I need to do a full reno to be happy with the lawn. I also had big ugly dead spots for all of august.

What do you use instead of the Wizz?


----------



## tilsonturf (Aug 19, 2019)

gm560 said:


> I did a sand topdress on 6,500 sqft over labor day. It is definitely a lot of work by hand. My lawn just stopped looking like absolute crap. Hoping by next weekend it will looks semi good again.


@gm560 just checked out your journal - holy crap that's a lot of sand to move by hand. You should post some update pics.


----------



## ggilmore (May 23, 2018)

tilsonturf said:


> ggilmore said:
> 
> 
> > I'm truly inspired by your post and the video. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:
> ...


I'm stuck with the Wizz. When I level with sand next year, I'm using your DIY plan for leveling tool. Do you still like using it?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

tilsonturf said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > I did a sand topdress on 6,500 sqft over labor day. It is definitely a lot of work by hand. My lawn just stopped looking like absolute crap. Hoping by next weekend it will looks semi good again.
> ...


Will do, tomorrow.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Did sand topdres twice this year, for a total of 8 tones over 6000sqf. Will do it again. Love to feel like a I will fall apart after a day like that :lol:
By the way, it is NOT common to add topsoil, once you started sand. You have to avoid to cover the sand cap with anything else, but sand.


----------



## tilsonturf (Aug 19, 2019)

ggilmore said:


> I'm stuck with the Wizz. When I level with sand next year, I'm using your DIY plan for leveling tool. Do you still like using it?


The lawn level tool? Ya it works really well at leveling and working the sand down into the canopy. Does a good job working seed down into topdressing as well.


----------



## tilsonturf (Aug 19, 2019)

Babameca said:


> Did sand topdres twice this year, for a total of 8 tones over 6000sqf. Will do it again. Love to feel like a I will fall apart after a day like that :lol:
> By the way, it is NOT common to add topsoil, once you started sand. You have to avoid to cover the sand cap with anything else, but sand.


@Babameca Nice. Yeah you've got one of my favourite lawns on here. And yeah I know that's the common advice re no soil on sand. I had big bare areas and didn't have any experience growing seed in sand and I wanted to guarantee germination so I put a really thin layer down. Hopefully it won't cause any issues and I see guys doing 50/50, 70/30 sand soil mixes on here all the time.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@tilsonturf Mix is ok, layering is not recommended. I also used 70/30, but it is peat moss mixed into the sand. Next year I will do pure sand. Found a place with USGA grade. Not cheap, but I don't see myself putting something else.
Thanks for the lawn comment


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

tilsonturf said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > I did a sand topdress on 6,500 sqft over labor day. It is definitely a lot of work by hand. My lawn just stopped looking like absolute crap. Hoping by next weekend it will looks semi good again.
> ...


I posted a pic on my backyard ~3 weeks post leveling on my journal.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

In regard to leveling with masonry sand, how long should you wait to aerate and overseed?


----------



## tilsonturf (Aug 19, 2019)

@Jeff_MI84 not sure I follow your question. Typically you would core aerate ahead of sand leveling and if you are going to overseed, most would do it right after - like the same day or the next day while the existing grass is still scalped.

Keep in mind you don't necessarily need to overseed if you are sand leveling. In fact many people don't if they have a lawn that's in good shape.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Oh okay.


----------

